# Secret Santa HINT THREAD!!



## REO (Nov 1, 2010)

Here we go!






Here is the yearly Secret Santa HINT THREAD!!!

Why?? For FUN, of course!!!





Yes, I sent your hints to your Santas, but some times you think of something to add. And SOME people didn't include any hints!

Well, what meanies!





COME ON!!!! Have a HEART, give a HINT!!!





Your Santas will be watching this thread to see if YOU (yes YOU!) posted something for them to read!

If you signed up, POST!!





All names have been emailed out. I need 12 more people to let me know they got it! If you did not get a name, check your spam filter. If it's not there, email me and I'll send it again! *[email protected]*

WHEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Here we go!!!!! HO HO HO!!!!




:BananaHappy


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 2, 2010)

I did put some hints with mine but will put some--probably mostly the same ones--here. I love t-sirts with horses on them--I wear them till they fall apart. Also a blanket--for me, not hors-- with horses on it would get used a lot. I like hair barrettes--I almost always have something holding my hair up or back cause it is long and will not perm so always straight. I wear neat bracelets, but usually no other jewelry. I like hot chocolate mixes with spices and such. I like breads and cookies--even if I have to make it after it gets here. Not big on chocolate--especially dont like dark chocolate. I use food scented candles (no flower scents) in the smaller candle--not the great big jar ones. And lastly, My gelding would love a pretty halter all his own. He is grey and his name is Buster and he would need a large. I know, hard to choose just one out of more than 50, but He is my buddy.

Hope this helps someone, but if you have a great idea--hey--I am really easy to please. I just get excited to get the package and hope to get it open before Dave does.

I hope everyone here has a Wonderful and Blessed Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Angie

Forgot to add the my size is 2X. Sorry


----------



## ruffian (Nov 2, 2010)

I also put a few, but here's a few more.

Board games - my friends and I love to have game night

Decks of playing cards, regular or pinochele

Iron on crystals for "blinging"! But must be iron on.

Thanks for doing this REO!!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 2, 2010)

_Ho - Ho - Ho ! _

_Thanks Mrs. Claus .....(Reo)_


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 2, 2010)

One thing I didn't mention on my hints was that if my santa wants to do any sort of custom photo thing for me there are new pictures of my horses on my Facebook page. I haven't posted any here for quite awhile but am very proud of Turbo's show pictures from this summer and my Kody at the beach! You can find me under Leia Gibson from Seattle, WA.

Just be creative- I've got tons of generic Horse Stuff around the house so would much rather get something personalized with my horses names or something. I love horsie cartoons!

Leia

Edited to add: After reading the other replies, yes, please include a picture of your animals and/or yourself and some information about you! That's almost more fun than the gift itself!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 3, 2010)

Let's see.... Wormer(I'm out



), horsey treats, a fun sign for my chicken coop, ANY smell good candles(but have to be in a jar, I use a warmer!), fun coffies or a cool mug, a wind chime, ANY homemade goodies!!! Cookies, chocolate(milk), cakes, breads, love it all!! LOL!!! A goofy, warm barn hat would be nice and some super warm gloves would be wonderful! I hate the cold! LOL!! Maybe a fleece tie blanket, I got one last year and love it! But hubby took it over so I'd *love* to have another!

I'm not picky at all! These are just ideas for you SS! I will appricate anything you give me as long at it's from your heart!!

Thanks in advance Secret Santa!!!!!


----------



## Reble (Nov 3, 2010)

lunge line, foal blanket, xtra small black halter, ultra show shine spray, ceremic blade in 10 or 15 for Double K trimmer, something with Kavelbel Miniature Horses on it.

I know it is a long list, but hope hubby see's it too.. ha ha..

Oh yeah stall name holders, one more thing, something to help me loose weight, like a miracle.


----------



## wrs (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a real easy person to please-really!





I don't want to be a meanie so here it goes.

I love t-shirts, sweat shirts & hoodies. Size large.

Of course anything mini related. Needing more black slinkys (hoods & body) any size, & neck & throat wraps & sweats.

Love anything chocolate & love cookies.





Anything from your area & homemade is always neat.





Thank you Secret Santa!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 3, 2010)

Anything Mini related or anything that you would be good for showing. We just started showing last year. Hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday season!


----------



## LAminiatures (Nov 3, 2010)

Lead ropes, grooming supplies of any kind. Anything horse related. This is reallly fun Equine Affair is next week out here can't wait to go shopping


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 3, 2010)

I put some ideas with my sign up but started thinking today that I would really love a dark brown leather halter. I don't have one and have always admired them. It would be a B sized mini wearing it. My pretty Rose Petal. And I could really use some new brushes and cotton lead ropes. I love purple!! I hope that helps out some! I love this thread!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 3, 2010)

Anything purple and/or black farm colors...farm name is "ThistleDew Miniatures"





I am really easy to please...!!


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2010)

LAminiatures, you left something out!


----------



## Mock2Farms (Nov 3, 2010)

Hints:

Halters/Leads

Horse grooming products & brushes

Pretty much anything little or big horse related

Question, how soon can we send out the gifts??


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 3, 2010)

I would love anything with my new boy Spirit on it.





I wear lots of t-shirts in xtra large.

I like sour candy.

I like to read and would love to have the "Outstanding Miniature Mares" book from Smallhorsepress.com. I already have the stallion one.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 3, 2010)

Im so glad to play! Im so glad ive meet everyone here they have helped so much with our new mini! I am so not picky i like anything horse related! Anything for big or mini horse. Can we send more then one thing can we send a few things out here and there till christmas!


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2010)

You can send them as soon as you want!

You can send all in one pkg or several!

All we ask is you send them NO LATER THAN Nov 30th!!

They need time to get there before Christmas.

IF YOU GET A GIFT FROM YOUR SANTA, AND YOU CHOSE TO SAVE IT TO OPEN LATER, THAT'S FINE! But I *MUST* KNOW YOU GOT IT!!

Party on!!!


----------



## divigo (Nov 4, 2010)

My Santa can also find me on Facebook: I love having new friends, but not to spoil the Santa fun....ask a few friends of yours to become my friends too. That way it stays a secret for me who is my Santa. I promess to accept all new friends without asking questions.





Hints, humm I love my little boy AJ who is 14 months right now (he is average in size, his Dutch clothing size is 96 but don't know his american size.

Anything local is always fun. Once a year we send a christmas giftbox to our friends in Texas with all sorts of goodies and fun stuff. Maybe one day we will move there, that is still one of our dreams. That way we can be closer to our Texas family. I love the music from Chelly Wright, cooking, chocolates and candles oh and don't forget taking long baths with a nice glass of wine and a good book.

I am going to spoil my Santa recipient royally; still need to go shopping, but I know exactly what I am going to get.

So I wish my Santa all the best and remember: even the smallest thing can be worth a million if it is given from a loving heart!


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 4, 2010)

I am also very easy to please. But here is something.

We have Percherons along with the miniatures. Our colors are burgandy and black. Anything with our name or grooming supplies. Or anything at all. Like I said I am easy to please.


----------



## Mominis (Nov 4, 2010)

I am so happy to join in the Secret Santa thing this year! To my Santa...I am a self-proclaimed horse geek and I love to read. Specialized horse books are always great, especially anything to do with driving, since I am starting Shake this winter and haven't driven in several years. Also, horse fiction. I read like a woman possessed. I love sweatshirts and wear them often to the barn, so any mini horse or pony sweatshirt would be super, size Medium. Outside of horses, I like to cook and I collect cookbooks. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Matt73 (Nov 4, 2010)

Horsey calendar, leads, horsey/mini mug, huge book reader (I have the first Stieg Larsson book but need the second one, The Girl Who Played with Fire and the last Sookie Stackhouse novel, Dead in the Family




), haven't seen the movie "Up" yet, love cooking (esp. soups), need more ShowSheen, a new brush for manes/forelocks, an iPod Touch...oh, wait, it's $20 not $200...that's right



Feels weird writing down what I want...but there you go





How exciting!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 4, 2010)

I love this time of year!!





I'm easy to please...it really is the thought that counts!!

My favorite gifts are things from the area my Santa lives!! I also love it if you include a note with just a little about yourself!





I wear a size large and can always use t-shirts, sweatshirts.

Anything mini related is good.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Nov 4, 2010)

hi, I am good with anything horse related, I am really into books about minis, driving, foaling and past mini studs and mares, All of my horses are AMHA registered ranging in size from 29 inches to 34 inches. I dont have barn colors or anything and can always use halters and leads, I dont have anything like slinkies yet. not sure about any other hints but I will be happy with whatever you choose.


----------



## chandab (Nov 4, 2010)

I sent some hints when I signed up, but have had a small addition since then... I added a new stallion, his color is hunter green and I'm guessing he's going to need a new halter in the spring as he is still growing, looks like he'll need an XL halter (adjustible would be great, I know the KayJay halters fit my horses).


----------



## albahurst (Nov 4, 2010)

I really enjoy anything sent from the heart.





Some ideas, though, might be:

Our farm colors are black, silver, and white.

I love homemade items, items that represent or are made in your area, would LOVE a picture of you/family/horses... so I can put a face to my Secret Santa





Love the colors blue, hunter green, maroon.

Would enjoy a CD with some good music with strong beats for liberty classes!

Love good smelling candles



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............................

Thanks!


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the idea of a photo of my secret santa and now plan to put one in with my package. Never thought of it, but have wondered in the past what they may look like or if they have a family.


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 5, 2010)

*I"M ALL DONE SHOPPING!!!*





I could'nt wait any longer and will be sending mine out very soon to my person! Everyone keep your eye's open as it could be you!

Love this time of the year! Thank you RIO!!!


----------



## candycar (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been picking up little things all year for my SS! Only have a few more things to add and I'll be sending my package off.





Hints are hard to think up! I am not picky at all. I love anything horsey. My SS's favorite products or horse things would be a good bet. Home made things and a note about yourself are welcome too!

I love wind chimes and little things to put around my flowerbeds. My "livingroom" is my front porch. I have all my favorite things where I can see them.





We have 2 B mini mares. I love to dress them up in matching colors. We also have 10 cats and a pet chicken.


----------



## LAminiatures (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG yes I did leave something out.

I want 'The Pooka" and I have been very very good this year


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Nov 5, 2010)

pondlakeminis here. I thought of a few other things. I always have trouble coming up with something when asked. kitchen dish towels with chickens on them or red solid, a silver or gold bow to wear in my hair when showing. Any treats for horses.

cyndia


----------



## Leeana (Nov 5, 2010)

First of all, I will be THRILLED with whatever you get me.....Im an easy person to please





I forgot what I sent as my hint(s) in the email, but I love things that I can actually use in the barn or at the shows. I do mostly halter horses. My horses are shetlands ranging 35-56". My favorite ponies are Royal & Kitty. I wish I could give better hints but I would rather leave a broad field for my SS to have fun with........................have fun, surprise me! I have about 5 calenders for 2011..so you can mark that off the list!

If I can think of anything more, I will add it later......I do like scented candles or christmas scents, or anything really..

Thanks......


----------



## twister (Nov 6, 2010)

Like Leeana, I will be thrilled to get anything my secret santa sends me but I like anything to do with miniature horses, Golden Retrievers and dark chocolate. I love drawing cartoons so sketch pad and/or drawing pencils. So surprize me)

Yvonne


----------



## Seashells (Nov 6, 2010)

For some reason I can't bring myself to give hints. I think the mystery is part of the fun.


----------



## sfmini (Nov 6, 2010)

Something I forgot to say in my hints is please, nothing edible as I had weight loss surgery and sweets and carbs are out of my life!

I am COLD! so anything warm would be great, like the idea of goofy hats, mittens, blankets, socks. My rescue Chihuahua is from Texas and is also cold.....

Love strong candles, we light them often.

Really not picky, love surprizes as well. Missed doing this last year.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Nov 6, 2010)

I am definitely not a picky person at all. I know I sent out a couple of hints with my email.

Any kind of grooming products are definitely used around here. I LOVE candles and picture frames. I own both geldings and a mare. And my farm colors are red, black and some silver. I love bath and body works goodies too. And I wear a size medium to large in shirts...


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 7, 2010)

I put my hints in the email but like a few mwntioned, I'd like a pic of you, your family, horses and tell me about yourself.

I also wish my person would post some hints


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh thought of another hint any books dealing with minis and talking about minis and carts(driving). I also wish had more hint to know what to give out also. I think I got a idea of something though but holding off this week to see if i get any other hint!


----------



## O So (Nov 8, 2010)

rimmerpaints said:


> Oh thought of another hint any books dealing with minis and talking about minis and carts(driving). I also wish had more hint to know what to give out also. I think I got a idea of something though but holding off this week to see if i get any other hint!


Good thinking! I too would love to have books related to minis!! I'm pretty easy though. I like anything mini, or horse related. I also am into VW busses, so anything VW related is good to! Specially mini stickers for windows!! A VW bus is just not a bus with out tons of window stickers! LOL

As far as my person, I hope I have them taken care of! I ordered something but have yet to see it come to my house! I am hoping the place I ordered it from is still in business! If I don't hear anything in the next week, I will try to contact the place!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 9, 2010)

LAminiatures said:


> OMG yes I did leave something out.
> 
> I want 'The Pooka" and I have been very very good this year



oh Geez -- I'm Sorry - Reo promised he'd be under MY tree this year. Sorry!! LOL


----------



## shadowpaints (Nov 9, 2010)

dear santa- I am not hard to please!! I love christmas, i put up 4 trees LOL i collect christmas ornaments.. my favorite color is blue. i dont like flowery stuff. i have a lot of allergies to smelly lotions and bath stuff so none of that. we have minis of all shapes and sizes.. we also have 3 shelties, a lab and a doberman... LOL oh and goats.. a rat... and ferrets.. and a few cats.. LOL i love getting something from your area.. that is fun!

to the person im buying for, i need some hints! im no good at guessing!


----------



## Kendra (Nov 9, 2010)

I put some hints in with my email, but I was inspired by O So - some nice Miniature Horse/Driving decals for my 'Hawk's Nest' (the van I use to haul my horse) would be great! But really - I will be super excited to get it, whatever it is!

Mine is almost ready to mail out ... can't wait!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 10, 2010)

Kendra said:


> I put some hints in with my email, but I was inspired by O So - some nice Miniature Horse/Driving decals for my 'Hawk's Nest' (the van I use to haul my horse) would be great!


Hey Kendra, what about this one?






http://nickerstickers.com/canadian-flag-horse-decal.html

Leia


----------



## Kendra (Nov 10, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Hey Kendra, what about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, awesome! Totally bookmarked that.

Would be even better if I ever left the country ... much as I'd like to strike out for Happs, somehow I think it would be unwise to undertake the trip in a 27 year old van. ;-)


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess I should too, even though my Santa knows.

No smelly candles, they give me a headache and be snorky.

No candy. I have trouble with being hypogylcemic.

I LOVE large coffee mugs!





Fridge magnates

My boys NORT or POOKA!





I have a Nort collection LOL

Santa, the SHIP Titanic, cats, Jared Lee. My fav Jared Lee of all time is the "Harry Trotter" and I'd be in heaven to have that on a mug!

ANYTHING that comes from Santa's heart I'm going to LOVE!


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 12, 2010)

I always look forward to buying goodies for my SS.



Best time of the year





I have seen her post on here so now I know what to get.





I like anything horsie...decor, socks, candles, calendar...etc...

I am happy just knowing someone is having fun picking out something for me.


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 12, 2010)

*My gift to my person has been sent out! *

* *

*According to the post office, that person should recieve it tomaorrow (Saturday 11-13-10) *

* *

*I hope they like it!*


----------



## O So (Nov 12, 2010)

My gift to my person arrived today!!! Now all I need to do is ad some personal touches and send it out!!!


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2010)

Whooo here we GO!





Thanks for NOT giving any hints as to where you're sending them to. You're good at keeping SECRETS! Awesome!!!





Thank you!

Oh this is going to be SO fun!!!


----------



## LAminiatures (Nov 13, 2010)

Well looks like everyone is having some fn with this............

I work in the shipping/transpotaion industry and I want to send some helpful advice when shipping.

Please be sure you put either copy of your tracking info inside the package ........if the label falls of during shipment the package will still make it's recpient.

Pack your goodies well make sure they are not rolling around inside the package.

If you have liquids or glass put them in a zip lock bag and tape the tops. Liquids tend to get loose caps during shipment. Sometimes temp change can make this happen as well as the quality of the plastic.

Don't be afraid of tape tape tape tape.

Fedex and UPS do not ship to PO Boxes and sometimes after it's in the system you will get it back due to this.

If you are shipping international remember it takes maybe a day to get thing passed customs. If you call either shipper someone in customer service will walk you threw the process.

And last but not least if anyone has any lost package problems with a Fedex package please contact me and I will help.

Thanks for reading this and Happy Holidays!

Robin your going to need a lot of tape to get The Pooka shipped!


----------



## sassy1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Errrmmm??? What extra hints to tell my Secret Santa?

I hope to soon have a new mini to show. I currently only have my 32inch mini broodmare Twinkle, and a 36inch native Shetland Pony broodmare Sarah (who is due to foal within the next few weeks). I will be happy with anything my SS would like to send me.

Some information about the area where they live would be nice! I think a photo of my SS and furkids would be a lovely idea



.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a total of *3* Secret Santas this year, two here and one on another list, and all my little pieces and bits and parts have been ordered and are on their way!



Some get here today, some hopefully next week, and then I just have to assemble everything and make them purty and ship 'em off. My biggest bummer right now is that there's no way I'll have my Christmas cards ready in time to include one in each package by Dec. 1st.



Guess I'll just have to include a regular picture and a letter instead.

Leia


----------



## HJF (Nov 15, 2010)

MindyLee said:


> *My gift to my person has been sent out! *
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


I got it!!

I'm going to try and wait to open it. We'll see.



The box is very enticing though! Which is not helping. Lol


----------



## REO (Nov 15, 2010)

Yippee! Our first "got"!!





Thank you for posting that you GOT it! Now your Santa and I won't worry!

Isn't it hard waiting? LOL!!!


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 15, 2010)

HJF said:


> I got it!!
> 
> I'm going to try and wait to open it. We'll see.
> 
> ...



*Oh I would open it if I where you. It might not be able to wait that long. *

* *

*I hope you like it!!!*


----------



## LindaL (Nov 16, 2010)

REO said:


> Yippee! Our first "got"!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robin...time to start another thread with "gots"



LOL!


----------



## REO (Nov 16, 2010)

Almost Linda, almost!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 17, 2010)

Got all my secret santa stuff together to send out here soon also! I cant wait for the person to get it and open it


----------



## O So (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, I shipped my present out! Probably be there maybe Fri or Sat give or take a day!


----------



## Reble (Nov 18, 2010)

Got mine wrapped just need to get to the post office.


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2010)

Reble said:


> Got mine wrapped just need to get to the post office.


That's where I'm at; wrapped, now to get to a post office.


----------



## Mock2Farms (Nov 19, 2010)

Got all my stuff together! Now to wrap and ship! Hehe..


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 20, 2010)

No, no, no! No Christmas presents may arrive at this house before Thanksgiving! Gah!




Waiting for it to arrive is half the fun.





Leia


----------

